# what do you use for joint issues?



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I was wondering what, if any natural glucosamine supplements are best, was using dasuquin till I read it has soy and a bunch of other crap, holistic pet shop lady says velvet antler (something like that) anyone have any suggestions


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

This is what we're going to use. 

K-9 Glucosamine [LHGluc] - $34.00 : A Place For Paws, Shop RAW Pet Food Online

I like that it only comes from Beef and Shellfish and the OptiMSM is the best MSM available apparently. Plus, it's been proven liquid supplements digest faster and better than powders.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Annie gets chicken/turkey/rabbit heads/feet for the natural source of glucosamine.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Chicken feet are a great source of glucosamine/chondroitin. People on my lab board also talk about using something called Canine Hylasport, and act like it is pretty great. You would have to google it though, I know nothing about it. I have also heard of using antler velvet.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

This is what I have started giving Mateo--- (from Hare-Today)

" Green Lipped Mussel Powder, Human Grade $15.99 
Green Lipped Mussel Powder, Human Grade


The Green Lipped Mussel has been found to have beneficial effects in relieving the pain, inflammation and symptoms associated with:

Osteoarthritis (degenerative joint disease)
Rheumatoid Arthritis
Bursitis
Ankylosing Spondylitis
Sports Related Injuries
Lyme Disease
Inflammatory Skin Conditions
Connective Tissue Repair

The Green Lipped Mussel is grown on ropes suspended from platforms on the surface of the ocean.
The ocean is continuously monitored to ensure that the growing environment is free from pollution and other contaminants.
The mussels obtain their nutrients directly from the phytoplankton and minerals contained in the sea water.
When the mussels are at their peak, they are harvested.
The edible portion (excluding the shell) is freeze dried using low temperatures and vacuum to remove the water.
This preserves the integrity of the bioactive molecules and ensures the stability of the activity of the many nutrients.
Each lot of freeze dried Perna must pass the strict quality guidelines of the New Zealand Ministry of Fisheries.
Each batch is analyzed to insure the absence of pathogenic bacteria and heavy metals.

Container size: 6 ounce

Feeding Instructions:

Used as a top coat.
Dosage: 1000 - 2000mg daily for an optimal effect.
One level teaspoon is approximately 2000 MG
After two weeks or when you see results, reduce to ½ tsp/day which is about 1000-1200mg for maintenance.
There is no risk of toxicity ….so complete accuracy is not critical.

If used as a top coat or mixed with a serving each pound would yield approximately 650 daily servings. Added cost would be less than $.10 per daily serving.

Storage:

Store in a tightly, sealed container in a cool and dry area.
Keep away from strong light and heat.
This product is Non-GMO.
This product is not treated with ETO, nor is it Gamma irradiated."


I started taking it myself, too...

Also, I started him on a human grade glucosamine/chondroitin and MSM. However, because he eats trachea/gullet and chicken feet, it's not an every day thing...


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I give Liquid Health k9 5000 glucosamine, Ester-C, and fish oil. I know some have had success with Nupro Joint.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I use Connectin for Riddle. It's really made a huge difference for her. 

Connectin® for Dogs

I like that it has turmeric in it, as turmeric is not only great for joint pain, but is a tumor fighter as well.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> This is what we're going to use.
> 
> K-9 Glucosamine [LHGluc] - $34.00 : A Place For Paws, Shop RAW Pet Food Online
> 
> I like that it only comes from Beef and Shellfish and the OptiMSM is the best MSM available apparently. Plus, it's been proven liquid supplements digest faster and better than powders.


Just wanted to say we will not be using this as it has citric acid in it now. Looks like its just chicken feet for now.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I use chicken feet and ground beef trachea lots of good stuff, worked for my boy pictured jumping in the pic, along with exercise physical therapy
He had a little tear in his knee and an inside pulled muscle he is awesome now

No surgery


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Rosey gets connectin, a therapeutic dose of salmon oil, plus laser and water therapy. The combination of these things is working out great for her  Plus she gets feet and trachea/gullet as well.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's what I do for my arthritis girl:

Acupuncture/aquapuncture/laser therapy 2 times monthly. I've found that a good variety of treatments are best by mixing things up on a rotational basis. 

Aquapuncture treatment is basically where a small injection is made at each acupressure point either using vitamin B12 OR her monthly Adequan dose. 

Laser acupuncture is using a therapy laser beam to hit the acupressure points instead of dry needles. 

If you can't find any TCM/acupuncture vets I would at least recommend giving monthly doses of Adequan. I've had really good success with this stuff. Read up more here: 

Animal Health Products - Horse Arthritis - Luitpold Animal Health

I found that the glucosamine supplements never really worked well for miss Emmy. But this stuff above works wonders.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

When I looked up Connectin I was really impressed with the ingredients. So, on to Amazon I went and discovered that there are 2 formulas: one with Hyaluronic Acid, and one with Mucopolysaccharides. The other ingredients appear to be the same.

Which one do you all swear by?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I have looked at the ingredients in the connectin, I worry cause she is on prozac that something will not react well with it... I have down the laser and water therapy, my husband and I where just talking about putting her back on the regimen.... calling a holistic vet in the am to see what is safe for her, and calling her regular vet to lower her prozac dose ( I think this is whats making her seem like she has a bit of dementia


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

magicre said:


> why is she on prozac?


Dr Dodman from Tufts put her on it 8 years ago, for fear/protective agression.... he started using it to treat dogs with certain behavior issues. it work well she had only an problem every once in a blue moon.


----------



## colin (Aug 10, 2012)

we use joint aid 4 dogs. it really seems to work for our 14 yr. old cattle dog. it is made by a small company in woodinville WA."Grizzly pet products". we use the sensitive tummy formula, this aids in loose stool problems.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

magicre said:


> eight years on prozac. that's a long time to be on a psychotropic drug....maybe talk to your vet about weaning her off and either putting her on nothing further or trying something else...
> 
> sometimes prozac can have paradoxical effects and most of the time, after a length of time, has diminishing returns...


she was off for a little while when she had her ACL surgery, I was going to leave her off but... she had an episode, I don't like to say it but she has a little screw loose, her protective aggression is directed at my husband (she bites him). it the only thing that has worked.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

*I wanted to send you the links but I couldn't figure out how to do so without showing the whole world my account info at Amazon...*

This is what I found: 

Product Description

In Clover Connectin Joint Supplement for Dogs, Powder 650 grams

In Clover Connectin Joint Supplement for Dogs is completely and clinically tested for results that owners can trust. When dogs lose some of their usual zest for playing and exercise, or quit perking up at the sight of their leash, then it may be time to supplement their daily food allowance.
Other benefits include:

* Safe, all-natural, herbal-based ingredients like 9 natural herbs and glucosamine work together for optimal joint health
* Vet tested with scientifically proven results to improve joint function and rebuild cartilage
* Easy to dispense powder or chewable tablets with a natural liver flavor dogs love

In Clover Connectin Joint Supplement for Dogs is filled with all-natural ingredients and scientifically tested to give your dog the gift of comfort during playtime. The ingredients contain the very building blocks the healthy body normally produces to reduce joint friction and act as shock absorbers when dogs run, jump, and play. Joint issues can lead to more serious problems like weight gain and skin or coat issues.

Some of the high quality, all-natural, herbal-based ingredients found in In Clover Connectin Joint Supplement for Dogs include: Glucosamine, Chondroitin Sulfate, Hyaluronic Acid combined with 9 natural herbs; Yucca Root, Alfalfa, Devil's Claw, Nettle Leaf, Turmeric, Ginger Root, Black Cohosh, Celery Seed, and Cayenne Pepper. The natural liver flavor enhances the taste of your dog's normal, everyday food whether it is dry or wet.

And then this:

Connectin Powder - 650 gram
by In Clover 

Product Description
Unique, vet-tested joint supplement for active or aging dogs, containing the natural joint building blocks glucosamine, chondroitin sulfate, and hyaluronic acid, plus 9 natural herbs to promote joint health. Patented formula was proven to work within two weeks, without side effects, in clinical trials by independent veterinarians, improving mobility and quality of life. Roast beef flavored chewable tablets or powder. NASC quality seal and 100% guaranteed.
Important Information
Ingredients
Glucosamine HCl...625mg, Mucopolysaccharides...1,200mg, Yucca...1,200mg, Alfalfa Leaf...500mg, Devil's Claw...500mg, Nettle Leaf...300mg, Turmeric Root...300mg, Ginger Root...50mg, Black Cohosh...50mg, Celery Seed...50mg, Cayenne Pepper...5mg.
_______________________________________________________________________

So, one is called "Connectin Joint Supplement for Dogs", and the other is called, "Connectin Powder." The first one is a little bit cheaper, at least on Amazon.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Most of the Beagles at the rescue I work at come in with joint problems, partly from age, and partly from their previous environments (which were not so good). Some of them do better on Glucosamine tablets and some of them do better with Green Lipped Mussel Powder. I don't know if they do different things but their "powers" vary from dog to dog, which could be associated with how severe their joint problems are, however I have seen some of the worst dogs do amazing with each of the tablets and then ones that were not so bad didn't improve much at all. 
One of the Beagles I am thinking of specifically has a slipped disk in his spine as well as neck and joint problems. He gets acupuncture every so often (which I swear by when it comes to him.. it is amazing how well it works) and he gets a Glucosamine tablet twice daily. The amount he has changed since he has come to us is absolutely amazing and even though he is (approx.) 16 years old, we think that if he keeps up doing this well he has at least another 2 years in him. IMHO, it is completely due to the acupuncture and Glucosamine.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking at the In Clover webpage for Connectin, it says that both the tablet and powder varieties have Hyaluronic Acid, and both list Mucopolysaccharides in the ingredients. I wonder if one of those you posted, NYD, is an old formula? One says it uses beef liver, but I'm pretty sure both the tablets and powder use porcine liver as a flavor enhancer. I'll compare both bottles at work today, I only have the powder here for Riddle. 

Actually, maybe I'll use my work e-mail to shoot off a letter to In Clover and find out what they have to say about the tablets vs. powder!


----------



## piarevigliono (Aug 1, 2012)

*This is what I give to my dog*



Rvent said:


> I was wondering what, if any natural glucosamine supplements are best, was using dasuquin till I read it has soy and a bunch of other crap, holistic pet shop lady says velvet antler (something like that) anyone have any suggestions



I have been giving Chondropaw to my 10 year old dog for the last 5 months. He has serious Arthritis and HD. He is 10 years old and was very sad to watch him in pain every day, struggling to stand up and walk. I had him on Rimadyl first but it damaged his liver so I started looking for natural products. I tried a couple that didn't really work, until I tried one product called Chodropaw, liquid ampoules that are administered only once a week, which is very convenient because Dvorak gives me a hard time to take any medicine>\ :suspicious: 
Starting the 3rd month I stopped giving him pain medication, he didn't seem to be in much pain anymore and I can tell you that he is doing great!. He still struggles to go up the stairs a little bit but he stands up with no effort and doesn't struggle to walk. He runs more often and i noticed that he has more energy, or maybe is because he doesn't feel the pain he used to feel before?. I don't know, I can only say that it worked great for my dog so I always recommend it.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmm. Now I'm really confused...hwell:

Actally, I didn't even look at the tablet formulas; I was interested only in the powders. However, you may be right in that one is an older formulation. Also, of the two I listed above, one is "liver flavored" and the other is "beef flavored"...?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

In Clover got back to me really fast! Here is what the e-mail said:



> Staci, thank you for your well thought questions. We clearly need to do some work on our website!
> 
> The Connectin powder was our first product. We completed the clinical studies and were thrilled that they showed statistically significant improvement in symptoms in just 15 days. However, we also discovered that some dogs did not want a powder sprinkled on their food. So, we developed the tablet format. Because the tablets require a binder to compact and hold the powder together, and can be no more than 3 grams each, we needed to change the amount of the 11 ingredients to adjust for these factors. We added the extracts of some of the herbs instead of the whole herb and adjusted some of the other ingredients as per what we learned in our first clinical trial. Even though we have the same 11 ingredients as are in our Connectin powder clinical study, we had made changes and the only way to know if the tablet was just as effective as the powder format, was to repeat all of the clinical studies with the tablet format. With the completion of our double blind, placebo controlled, good laboratory practice clinical studies, we found the same statistically significant improvement in symptoms with the tablet format as with the powder format.
> 
> ...


I'm really happy with her answers. She cleared everything up and actually offered to do a webinar on joint health and science for the store I work at. I'll be talking to my manager about trying to set that up!


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Amongst supplements, my dogs go to Hydrotherapy. It's good for helping any kind of joint issue, but it's also good for preventing issues too.

Tracy
xx


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I have appt for Babs with a holistic vet, to find out what is safe for her since she is on her meds, she is also going to have acupuncture, I am going to take the list of ingredients with me to see if she can take the connectin


----------



## CaptainandSam (Mar 23, 2013)

LOL! Your black and white dog and mine look alike!


----------



## CaptainandSam (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks! Gorgeous Mastiff! (One of our dogs is a fawn Bull mastiff). The other dog has just been prescribed Royal Canine Mobility dry food which contains the GLMP. I wonder if there is a distributor in the Lower Mainland of British Columbia? Or could I just buy it from a health food store?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

NewYorkDogue said:


> This is what I have started giving Mateo--- (from Hare-Today)
> 
> " Green Lipped Mussel Powder, Human Grade $15.99
> Green Lipped Mussel Powder, Human Grade
> ...



Green Lipped Mussel, Perna, is the only joint treatment other than medication that has been proven to provide any support or relief. All the other stuff is a complete rip-off.

There is not one study on dogs or humans that shows any efficacy for glucosamine, and MSM is one of the biggest frauds around.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

at this time, my malia takes connectin by in clover and green lipped mussel as she is getting older...she also eats chicken feet, gullet, trachea, and bone broth.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I personally don't like the supplement, but my mother in law gives her dog GNC Joint Health vitamins. From what I've seen, the dog has improved on these supplements. She doesn't limp anymore and seems to have more energy.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

At one year old, Quinn was diagnosed with hip dysplasia. She was clearly in pain and uncomfortable. A year later, and she looks like a completely different dog.

We bought a cheap Target above-ground pool for our backyard as underwater treadmill therapy was too much money. We also took her to the dog park's pool and discovered she loves that, so we no longer have the above-ground pool.

We also have fed her 1 fish oil tablet (1,000mg) and one Nutramax Cosequin DS Double-Strength Chewable tablet per day (you start out at two per day for the first month). The cheapest I've found is Amazon for the Nutramax. This combination was recommended to use by Iowa State and I couldn't be happier. We will feed this combination to her for the rest of her life and hopefully avoid surgery.

Enthusiastically recommend Nutramax.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I give my 2 senior horses the equine Cosequin. They did a complete turn around on the supplement and I've since recommended only Cosequin for equine joint supplements.


----------



## starturtle (Jul 12, 2012)

This thread had great timing. I was getting ready to start searching old threads for most of this. I have a dog that has had mild hip dysplasia / Arthritis for about 3 years now. She has been on 21st Century supplements which actually worked the best after trying several. With the exception of Cosequin, I never tried it because she seemed to be doing well on the 21st Century. Anyways, lately she has been limping more and I am not sure if it is just time to change up the supplements or the fact she has been doing things she isn't supposed to like jumping on and off the bed instead of using her stairs. 

After reading through this I am going to start her on Connectin and Green Lipid Mussel Powder and see how it goes.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

https://www.hare-today.com/product_info.php?products_id=292


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

starturtle said:


> This thread had great timing. I was getting ready to start searching old threads for most of this. I have a dog that has had mild hip dysplasia / Arthritis for about 3 years now. She has been on 21st Century supplements which actually worked the best after trying several. With the exception of Cosequin, I never tried it because she seemed to be doing well on the 21st Century. Anyways, lately she has been limping more and I am not sure if it is just time to change up the supplements or the fact she has been doing things she isn't supposed to like jumping on and off the bed instead of using her stairs.
> 
> After reading through this I am going to start her on Connectin and Green Lipid Mussel Powder and see how it goes.


give it a good month....these two in combo...that's how long it took my old lady to show benefits....she had previously been getting just the in clover connectin, but adding in the green lipped mussel powder has made an even bigger difference.


----------



## starturtle (Jul 12, 2012)

I just ordered both. Out of curiosity, I bought the powder from Hare Today, but I couldn't find anything that says powder is better than the pill form. All I could find was all pills aren't created equal. Anybody know anything about it.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

starturtle said:


> I just ordered both. Out of curiosity, I bought the powder from Hare Today, but I couldn't find anything that says powder is better than the pill form. All I could find was all pills aren't created equal. Anybody know anything about it.


My pills are capsules filled with powder so I'm not sure how there is much of a difference. I get mine from swansonvitamins - best site ever


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Green lipped Mussel powders are not all created equal...........Find out how they remove the mussel from the shell and then you'll know how good it is.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> Green lipped Mussel powders are not all created equal...........Find out how they remove the mussel from the shell and then you'll know how good it is.


do you know what brands are better, or what the correct way it should br removed from the shell so I know what to look for.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Figured I'd post an update in this thread. 

A new supplier to our store wanted us to carry a new joint supplement, an elk velvet one. Gave me a bunch of samples so I could try it with Riddle, since she's had so many joint issues. So I took her off the Connectin and switched to the new supplement.

Huge, HUGE difference. In less than 2 weeks, she was stiff, limping after exercise, and asking me to carry her down the stairs again. Less energy and didn't want to go go go so much. A week after restarting the Connectin, she was all fired up and tearing around the house again, demanding exercise, and treating the stairs like no big deal. 

So I have to say, I'm definitely sticking with the Connectin!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Savage Destiny said:


> Figured I'd post an update in this thread.
> 
> A new supplier to our store wanted us to carry a new joint supplement, an elk velvet one. Gave me a bunch of samples so I could try it with Riddle, since she's had so many joint issues. So I took her off the Connectin and switched to the new supplement.
> 
> ...


I have used the Elk antler velvet before on Macy, and Nothing.
I just recently got some Oma's pride advanced mobility, I liked the ingredients...

Ingredients: 
Glucosamine Sulfate, Green Lipped Shell Mussel, Saccaromyces Cerevisiae, Kelp, Spirulina, SOD (Super Oxide Dimutase), Dicalcium phosphate, Ester C®** , Ascorbic Acid, Methylsulfonal Methane (MSM), Yucca Schidigera, Calcium Carbonate, Calcium Silicate, Bromelain (Fruit sourced), Horsetail, Tumeric, Gelatin (Vegetable sourced)

Suggested usage: 1 tablespoon per 50lbs of bodyweight fed daily 
Guaranteed Analysis: Calcium (not less than).................................2.0%
Calcium (not more than................................2.5%
Phosphorus (not less than)............................1.4%
Glucosamine SO..........................................6000mg
Methylsulfonal Methane (MSM).....................3600mg
New Zealand Green Lipped Shell Mussel........6000mg
Ester C** ....................................................1000mg
Yucca Schidigera......................................1000mg
Bromelain ...............................................1000mg
Tumeric....................................................800mg
Super Oxide Dimutase .............................. 150mg
Microbial Count.......................................1 Billion 


if this doesn't work I am going to try the connectin


----------

